# Redoing an Altas Craftsman Lathe



## Listener (Jun 22, 2017)

I was in need of small lathe, so I recently picked up a Craftsman 101.07301. As I understand it, this is the same machine as an Atlas 618. It is in quite good condition and I am about halfway through restoring it--it hadn't been used in a long while so the lubricants had oxidized/congealed, etc.

The neat thing about this lathe is the way it is mounted. A previous owner made a cutout under the headstock allowing the belt to run down to the countershaft assembly which is located along with the motor on a shelf below the lathe. This is a really nice arrangement. I used a link belt and the combo of an under-mounted motor and the belt means the lathe runs quietly and with very little vibration. Here are a couple of pics:

https://ibb.co/hPgf05
https://ibb.co/n657f5

I have a few questions.

1. The rockershaft was missing so I replaced it with a 5/8' x 7" bolt. That actually works nicely, but I'd like to restore the original functionality. Are there any drawings of the rockershaft available so I can machine a new one?

2. I am missing the other rocker part on this lathe, the rocker at the bottom of the lantern tool post. Does anyone know the radius of the tool-holder rocker?

3. I am thinking of getting an OXA quick-change tool post for this lathe. Pros, cons?

4. I have used very light machine oil so far, but want to switch to the proper machine and way oils before I put it to use. Recommendations?

So far I really like this little lathe and think that it'll suit my purpose nicely. However, it is older than I am, and I am no spring chicken, so it'll take a fair amount of work into to make it "be all that it can be".

TIA,

    John


----------



## westsailpat (Jun 22, 2017)

Very cool John ! I wanted to do that same belt set up but didn't have the patience to do it , could I see some more pictures of that ? Now as I have learned (thanks Robert) the 101 07301 is not a 618 the main difference for us 07301 owners  is the head stock , 618 has Timken roller bearings and we have bushings also the rear bed riser has 3 mounting holes . The 618 has 4 .
sorry I don't know the radius  size of the rocker , looks about the size of a dinner plate . I wouldn't bother making one as they are available on the Bay for cheap because most people convert to The AXO  . I would say the only con of a AXO (for me) is that it is not vintage original . Pro would be easy setting of tool height and better clearance to the chuck and other stuff I'm sure .
For head stock oil 20 W
Our 07301's were made 40'-56' 
http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman6inchmk1/
Hope to hear more from you John . Mark


----------



## Z2V (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello John
I recently picked up a 101.07301 myself. The spindle  bushings were shot so I ordered new ones from Clausing and proceeded to completely disassemble the lathe. I have the lathe down to bare metal and ready for paint. The cabinet I hope to have stripped and ready for paint before weekend is over. I ordered a OXA QCTP but have yet to use it. Hope it works. I'll be glad to get it back together and get started learning how to use it. I have zero machining experience but anxious to learn from all the great guys here on this forum. 
Here's mine. The motor and pulleys are underneath behind door #1


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 23, 2017)

LI,

That looks like a very nice cabinet that you got with it.

The Craftsman lathe that is the same as the 618 is the 101.21400.  Only differences are the badges.  A few other differences between the 101.07301 and the 618 are the legs, the bed (because of the different headstock and legs), the countershaft bracket, and the spindle nose threads are 1"-8.  The spindle nose threads on the 618 and 21400 are 1"-10 (and contrary to dis-information floating around on the Internet, always were.).  I've no idea and only one guess as to why, but from 1932 until late 1957 all Craftsman lathes built by Atlas had different legs from the same sizes sold by Atlas.  The Craftsman 101.07301 was made from late 1938 through mid 1957.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 23, 2017)

That underdrive is really nice,  I had realized that was possible after seeing the cutaways in the bed but these are the first pics I have seen of an installation. 
Should be smooth running and it sure saves table space!
Mark S.


----------



## Listener (Jun 30, 2017)

westsailpat said:


> Very cool John ! I wanted to do that same belt set up but didn't have the patience to do it , could I see some more pictures of that ? Now as I have learned (thanks Robert) the 101 07301 is not a 618 the main difference for us 07301 owners  is the head stock , 618 has Timken roller bearings and we have bushings also the rear bed riser has 3 mounting holes . The 618 has 4 .
> sorry I don't know the radius  size of the rocker , looks about the size of a dinner plate . I wouldn't bother making one as they are available on the Bay for cheap because most people convert to The AXO  . I would say the only con of a AXO (for me) is that it is not vintage original . Pro would be easy setting of tool height and better clearance to the chuck and other stuff I'm sure .
> For head stock oil 20 W
> Our 07301's were made 40'-56'
> ...



My lathe is mounted on a 2"x12" with a three inch square cutout centered underneath the headstock to allow the belt to travel down to the motor below. The motor is mounted on similar plank. The lumber looks like to be medium hard wood and is quite stiff so the whole setup hangs together rather well. Here are another couple of pics that might help to give you a better sense of how it all goes together.

https://ibb.co/e5ks3Q
https://ibb.co/hXEwV5

All told I am quite happy with this little lathe. It is mostly cleaned up and ready. I'll be adding a 1MT live center, a 1MT drill chuck and the OXA tool post and should be good to go.

Lathes are cheap here in Socal, Craigslist is stuffed with great offerings. 

Best,

     John


----------

